# Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquid and DIY mixing kits



## Oupa (14/10/13)

Please find all our exciting products and pricing at www.vapourmountain.co.za or drop us an email at info@vapourmountain.co.za

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gizmo (14/10/13)

Wow some great pricing here.


----------



## eviltoy (14/10/13)

VM4 is the beezneez.


----------



## CraftyZA (14/10/13)

eviltoy said:


> VM4 is the beezneez.


Quoted for truth!
I'm giving it a bit of a rest now. Had it 3 x 30ml bottles in a row daily! Just gonna leave it a month, then attack the last bottle.


----------



## eviltoy (14/10/13)

I ordered from Oupa last week and got it the friday. I got less than half left of the bottle I need to order me a few 30ml bottles of it on payday.


----------



## CraftyZA (18/10/13)

Just did a silly experiment.
5 drops of oupa's banana concentrate, 2 drops vanilla, and half a spoon of sugar in milk. 
Tasty!!!!
Should rather have vaped it, but i was bored

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (22/10/13)

Please let me know what other DIY flavouring you would like to see... I am getting in some new samples, so would like to see if there are specific flavours you guys want. Crafty, I know you are looking for Brandy flavour for instance???


----------



## CraftyZA (22/10/13)

Oh Yes! I have a list, and almost bought from TPA/TFA or whatever. But shipping was R600 on R1000 order, so canceled. Need to order at least R3k of juice to justify that shipping.

My List.

Double RY4
Brandy
Rum
Dulce de Leche
Honey Melon

Then some other things I need for mixing:

Ethyl Maltol
Malic Acid


I've got some erlenmeyer flasks, and I'm in the process of building my own magnetic stirrer. Then the DIY juice can really start to flow!


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (22/10/13)

orange , lemon, lime , kiwi , something to make a citrus mix i will be placing a order with you in a couple of days, just waiting on payday going to be my first venture into Diy


----------



## TylerD (24/10/13)

Oupa, any other flavors available yet or coming in soon?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (29/10/13)

thanks for the supplies

couldn't resist mixing a couple of 5 ml samples just to test
and loving it think i will diy all my juice from now


----------



## Oupa (1/11/13)

Thanks for the suggestions guys! I will be sure to get some samples in from your suggestions. If they test fine I will stock them. Watch this space!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fog-e (9/11/13)

So how do you prefer to take orders and do you have a minimum quantity?


----------



## ET (9/11/13)

fog-e, just send a mail to info@vapourmountain.co.za with your order and as far as i know if you want to order one of something, that won't be a problem. a sale is a sale after all


----------



## Fog-e (9/11/13)

denizenx said:


> fog-e, just send a mail to info@vapourmountain.co.za with your order and as far as i know if you want to order one of something, that won't be a problem. a sale is a sale after all


This hasn't worked so far - hence my asking


----------



## Oupa (9/11/13)

Hi Fog-e, what's your name? I respond to all emails I receive. I have even checked my spam. Please make sure you are sending to info@vapourmountain.co.za


----------



## Fog-e (9/11/13)

Oupa said:


> Hi Fog-e, what's your name? I respond to all emails I receive. I have even checked my spam. Please make sure you are sending to info@vapourmountain.co.za


Have mailed you again with my forum name included - thanks


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (9/11/13)

Oupa. Where in CT are you. Might want to pick up if in southern subs.


----------



## fred1sa (9/11/13)

Think he is in brackenfell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fog-e (11/11/13)

fred1sa said:


> Think he is in brackenfell


Yes


----------



## Oupa (12/11/13)

Yes Brackenfell. But you can collect from me in Foreshore during business hours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (12/11/13)

Oupa said:


> Yes Brackenfell. But you can collect from me in Foreshore during business hours.


Any new flavours coming in soon? I need to order more for next month down to my last 70ml

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (12/11/13)

Waiting on some samples. If they test well I will be stocking them before the end of November  ... Watch this space!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (16/11/13)

Sent an order. Hope it gets to you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (18/11/13)

Must try Oupa's Vm4. Got good reviews here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (18/11/13)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Must try Oupa's Vm4. Got good reviews here.


While you order that, get some vanilla custard as well. Both are very tasty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (19/11/13)

After over 2 years of vaping different flavors, I keep going back to menthol as the sweet stuff makes me naar after a few puffs. Just me but I prefer menthol or tobacco. Even plain juice. Each to there own I suppose.


----------



## Andre (19/11/13)

Same here Johnny, but with the difference I could not do menthol either. Lately, however, found that just a bit of menthol is nice, even in a not so sweet fruit. But tobacco is still my main vape. See many people go to plain juice adding just a touch of flavour.


----------



## CraftyZA (19/11/13)

I used to smoke menthol cigarettes. Kent mintek for everyday, or dunhill menthol when we kuier, braai, and drink beer.
I tried menthol right in the beginning. Liqua to be exact, and that put me off. 
But I'm getting into tobacco now in a big way. Not straight up, but funky mixes. That tobacco honey and fig sounded awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (19/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> I used to smoke menthol cigarettes. Kent mintek for everyday, or dunhill menthol when we kuier, braai, and drink beer.
> I tried menthol right in the beginning. Liqua to be exact, and that put me off.
> But I'm getting into tobacco now in a big way. Not straight up, but funky mixes. That tobacco honey and fig sounded awesome.


oh, i used to smoke for the past 2 years the dunhill menthol, was considering getting liqua menthol next...so, not a god idea, you say? what other easy to get menthol should i try instead?


----------



## RIEFY (19/11/13)

Tom buy a bottle of oupas methol and add a few drops to your tank.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (19/11/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Tom buy a bottle of oupas methol and add a few drops to your tank.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
ok, should also order the VM4 then, and maybe Vanilla custard to make it worth it for the courier ... anyone tried the pineapple? i like pineapple as a fruit, but after the Liqua citrus fail I am a bit more careful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (19/11/13)

Pinaple has a funny after taste. I mix it with litchi and coconut and njoy it 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (20/11/13)

I haven't tried Oupa's menthol but the Liqua from Ecigies was a bit too harsh. The best I ever tasted in menthol was the Menthol Sensation from ecigies. Nice and soothing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (20/11/13)

Yeah the liqua menthol is better for mixing with other flavours - or for people that seriously like menthol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeT (24/11/13)

Howzit guys.... Man am I happy to finally have chiseled thru all the searching and forum crap to finally be able to order some DIY supplies....!!! 
And the bonus is you live in Cape Town Benji.....!!! Good man.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MikeT (24/11/13)

Oupa.... you asked about other flavors? Perhaps you could look into slowly introducing more flavors on this side of the spectrum:

Tobacco (1 or 3 good ones)
Whiskey
Irish Creme
Cappuccino
Pinacolada
Cherry

...guess you can tell which side I swing too....

Thanx... you'll be getting my order soon....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (24/11/13)

Oupa...you got mail


----------



## Oupa (24/11/13)

Thanks for the suggestions Mike... and received your mail Tom. Thanks! Sending invoices tomorrow morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fog-e (25/11/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Pinaple has a funny after taste. I mix it with litchi and coconut and njoy it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I also find that the Pineapple has a bit of an after taste, preferred the Peach if you looking for fruity, but Oupa's Vanilla is great! Will be trying the Vanilla Custard next time too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (25/11/13)

Yip peach is good and mango .. o orderd peach mango litxhi coconut berry banana and pashion fruit the last time

And this time round doing the fruit agaon added pear amd cream.. removed passionfruit berry and banana.. then hc flavours from sky lemon ry4 hazelnut and a couple of others

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (25/11/13)

Oupa said:


> Thanks for the suggestions Mike... and received your mail Tom. Thanks! Sending invoices tomorrow morning.


Don't forget to send, so that I can arrange the payment  ....and send the invoice to my primary email, that way I get it sooner.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fog-e (29/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Quoted for truth!
> I'm giving it a bit of a rest now. Had it 3 x 30ml bottles in a row daily! Just gonna leave it a month, then attack the last bottle.


So what does it taste like - for someone who has never tried it (or RY4) - is it a tobacco flavour?


----------



## Gizmo (29/11/13)

It's like a caramel tobacco quite nice if you into tobacco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fog-e (29/11/13)

Gizmo said:


> It's like a caramel tobacco quite nice if you into tobacco


Thanks


----------



## Tom (29/11/13)

will test it this weekend....parcel is on the way, according to the tracking  that is if they deliver till end of business today...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (29/11/13)

am i the ONLY guy that doesnt like tobacco flavor here?


----------



## Andre (29/11/13)

Fog-e said:


> So what does it taste like - for someone who has never tried it (or RY4) - is it a tobacco flavour?


Not much tobacco in that one, but very nice.


----------



## Tom (29/11/13)

Matthee said:


> Not much tobacco in that one, but very nice.


 now i can't wait anymore...instructed secretary to tell security guard to accept my parcel, I will fetch later then


----------



## Tom (29/11/13)

does anyone know....if i look at the tracking number, will it be updated as soon as it was delivered, or only later?


----------



## Tom (29/11/13)

question was answered:
"Signature Obtained - Your parcel has been delivered and signed for."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (29/11/13)

lucky you. both fastway deliveries i received so far has not been updated in time at all. usually all i get is, parcel has been collected and the next thing i now a courier is at the gate ringing the bell. nothing in between 

myself i have yet to try a tobacco type vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fog-e (29/11/13)

Riaz said:


> am i the ONLY guy that doesnt like tobacco flavor here?


I am not to mad about tobacco either

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/11/13)

Fog-e said:


> I am not to mad about tobacco either


You non-tobacco peeps are the lucky ones - much bigger variety to choose from!


----------



## MikeT (5/12/13)

Oupa...

Finally got round to getting my order thru to you.... hope it makes sense...

Look forward to hearing from you....

Later

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (5/12/13)

Thanks Mike, we are on it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (5/12/13)

Orange flavour just added to the line-up. Expecting next week... Blueberry, Brandy, Whiskey and Spookasem (Cotton Candy). Then the next flavours to watch out for soon... Dragon Fruit, Shortbread/Pastry and Banana Bread. I have great expectations for Banana Bread!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (5/12/13)

Oo spoookee flav amd dragon fruit yum yum 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (5/12/13)

that sounds gr8...need whiskey, going to order before xmas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (5/12/13)

woohooo, cotton candy. ethyl maltol ftw. money don't fail me now  you taking bookings?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (5/12/13)

Blueberry, Cotton Candy and Dragon Fruit sounds awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/12/13)

Hi Oupa, thanks for the good news! New flavours always appreciated!

Tell me, whats the orange like? Is it a sweet or sour taste? Any aftertaste?

I tried the Liqua citrus mix and the flavour was quite weak and left a bit of an unpleasant artificial aftertaste. I love the idea of orange though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (10/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> Hi Oupa, thanks for the good news! New flavours always appreciated!
> 
> Tell me, whats the orange like? Is it a sweet or sour taste? Any aftertaste?
> 
> I tried the Liqua citrus mix and the flavour was quite weak and left a bit of an unpleasant artificial aftertaste. I love the idea of orange though.


 
Have been vaping some straight Orange mixed up in 60/40 at 12mg. And seriously... I can't put it down! Perfect combination of sweet and sour, with bitter undertones of orange peel. Orange flavour concentrate already available for DIY. But working on a special orange blend eliquid that will go on sale soon. Watch this space!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/12/13)

Oupa said:


> Have been vaping some straight Orange mixed up in 60/40 at 12mg. And seriously... I can't put it down! Perfect combination of sweet and sour, with bitter undertones of orange peel. Orange flavour concentrate already available for DIY. But working on a special orange blend eliquid that will go on sale soon. Watch this space!


So what you have been vaping is your Orange flavour concentrate mixed as above? If so, sounds just perfect for me. Order button here we come.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (10/12/13)

Matthee said:


> So what you have been vaping is your Orange flavour concentrate mixed as above? If so, sounds just perfect for me. Order button here we come.


 
Correct Matthee! I always vape new flavours on its own, just mixed with PG/VG/nic, to get the proper profile for each flavour. Like most citrus flavours I do expect this flavour to crack plastic clearomizers, so better to use glass/pyrex/steel clearomizers and tanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (10/12/13)

Howzit going with the whiskey and brandy juices? I would like to order till the end of the week, together with some supplies of my favorites.


----------



## Oupa (10/12/13)

On order... I am hoping for this week still, but can't promise anything.


----------



## Silver (10/12/13)

Hi Oupa - that Orange flavour sounds amazing. Sweet and sour is what I am after  
Your efforts in this regard will be hugely appreciated!

As soon as the ready-made juice is ready I'll be ordering - among a few other things


----------



## Nooby (19/12/13)

Anybody try the cotton candy already?


----------



## ET (19/12/13)

oooh is the cotton candy available yet?


----------



## Alawhie (20/12/13)

My experiences with Oupa's DIY kit Flavours

Cinnamon - I myself am not the biggest fan of anything with cinnamon in it, but my GF is insane about it and she vapes it all day long mixed at 8% cinnamon and 2% vanilla.
Banana - Straight, its a little rough in my opinion, but mixed up at 10% banana, 3% caramel and 2% vanilla to smooth out, absolutely amazing. This is currently my favourite "after dinner" vape.
Rooibos & Peach - Individually, I'd not vape them again. But as a combo at 12% Rooibos and 3% peach, gives a nice peach ice tea like flavour. Would like to experiment with a few drops of menthol here too to add that "cool" sensation, which'd hopefully make it even more like the real thing.
Orange - Probably the closest flavouring to real orange that I've tried thusfar. It's absolutely spot-on in terms of sweetness and sourness. I enjoy this mixed up straight at 15-17%. My brothers, on the contrary, prefer it mixed with a tad bit of menthol. They say it tastes like those orange-mint switch bubblegums.
Menthol - Very strong, so caution should be exercised percentage wise. At 10%, its the absolute strongest menthol that I have personally tried. Love having this first thing in the morning. It also seems to work really nicely with fruity flavours. A few drops to any fruity mixture really livens up things IMO.
Litchi - Another spot-on flavour!! I prefer it at 12%
 I'd just quickly like to take the opportunity to not only thank Oupa for great products, but for his excellent customer service as well. Yesterday, I tried tracking my parcel on fastway's site and noticed that my package had already been delivered and signed off by someone else. I was confused and contacted Oupa. He responded very promptly and proceeded immediately to investigating the case. Things were resolved and I received my package by the end of the day. Turns out fastway delivered to one of my neighbours accidentally. I appreciate that Oupa goes out of his way, to ensure the happiness of his customers This is one seller that I would highly recommend to anyone seeking quality products at great prices, and outstanding customer service!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (20/12/13)

Excellent review Alawhie. I appreciate your comments and findings.

Will definitely keep your comments close at hand when I start testing my VM DIY flavours. So far, I have just tasted a few of the ready-made juices.

A question, did you steep your juices at all? Or just mix and vape?

I can also attest to Vapour Mountain's and Oupa's customer service. I was impressed with my order too. Packaging, professionalism and pricing. Also, Oupa answers all emails promptly and knows what he is doing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/12/13)

Alawhie said:


> My experiences with Oupa's DIY kit Flavours
> 
> Cinnamon - I myself am not the biggest fan of anything with cinnamon in it, but my GF is insane about it and she vapes it all day long mixed at 8% cinnamon and 2% vanilla.
> Banana - Straight, its a little rough in my opinion, but mixed up at 10% banana, 3% caramel and 2% vanilla to smooth out, absolutely amazing. This is currently my favourite "after dinner" vape.
> ...


 
Great reviews, thanks Alawhie. I also love the Orange, mixed at 10% 60/40. This, and the Menthol is my go to juices with HHV's Huntsman. Menthol I do at 5% 70/30, strong enough. Can also attest to great service by Vapour Mountain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (21/12/13)

Thanks guys 

As long as you guys keep supporting local guys like us, we will keep bringing the goods 

Will be doing that Peach Rooibos naming competition soon... watch this space!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (21/12/13)

Just added 4 more flavours to the concentrate line-up:

Blueberry
Brandy
Whiskey
Cotton Candy (Spookasem/Candy Floss)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (21/12/13)

Oupa said:


> Just added 4 more flavours to the concentrate line-up:
> 
> Blueberry
> Brandy
> ...



Awesome! Will definitely order some whiskey and cotton candy in the new year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (21/12/13)

Oupa said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> As long as you guys keep supporting local guys like us, we will keep bringing the goods
> 
> Will be doing that Peach Rooibos naming competition soon... watch this space!


 
thx @Oupa, for the sample of the new stronger flavoured Peach Rooibos. I will write something about it as soon as I tried it. Waiting for my dripper setup


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (21/12/13)

Oupa. Wana place an order for diy supplies if i order 2morrow will it b ready before xmas ? Or are u closing ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oupa (22/12/13)

We can send your order tomorrow as soon as payment is made


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (22/12/13)

Will make yhe payment tomorrow morning dnt fl like taking out the laptop now 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (23/12/13)

Must Say superb service from VM 
oupa you a star 

placed an order last night, changed the order this morning payed 

and it arrived at my office now 

im excited i thought id have to wait until tomorrow to receive this will be in my lab tonight mixing up a storm


----------



## Tom (23/12/13)

the parcel must have been on the road already? My last one was on the road on Monday, and I received it on Thursday....nonetheless, that is excellent!


----------



## Oupa (23/12/13)

Enjoy Tw!st!!!

Thats the difference between sending same day orders in CTN and sending CTN to JHB


----------



## Yaqub (23/12/13)

Just went to go pick up my order from oupa...stopped at the mall for the wife...dripped a few drops of VM4 down my nimbus and fired it up... first time VM customer and im totally impressed by the quality of this juice. Im actually a bit sad that i only found out about VM last week dont think i can go back to Liqua lol One more thing, i was totally impressed with the service...top class. They will definately see me again...and again...and again.....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (23/12/13)

yip...VM4 is my ADV atm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/13)

Litchi and Peach Rooibos for me - so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yaqub (23/12/13)

Oupa you will be getting some juice mail later lol. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/12/13)

I picked up some VM4 this evening to. So far its very good, although Oupa said I should let it steep a few days I just couldn't resist a tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yaqub (23/12/13)

Lol Gazza, i saw your order laying on the table

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TylerD (23/12/13)

Gazzacpt said:


> I picked up some VM4 this evening to. So far its very good, although Oupa said I should let it steep a few days I just couldn't resist a tank.


How can anyone tell you to do that, without you trying it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yaqub (23/12/13)

Its like buying a Ferrari and the dealer tells you that you cant drive it over 100km/h for the first 1000 kms lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (23/12/13)

Gazzacpt said:


> I picked up some VM4 this evening to. So far its very good, although Oupa said I should let it steep a few days I just couldn't resist a tank.


How can anyone tell you to do that, without you trying it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (23/12/13)

@Yaqub What mall? Where? I wanna go there asap.


----------



## Oupa (23/12/13)

LOL! I told Gazza, it will get better with steeping... if he had anything left to steep  ... I think he is revving that Ferrari right now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Yaqub (23/12/13)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> @Yaqub What mall? Where? I wanna go there asap.


Hahaha

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/12/13)

lol. Ok I topped of a evod with VM4 and put the rest in a cool dark place. Wonder how long I'm going to hold out. That stuff is really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (24/12/13)

Gazzacpt said:


> Wonder how long I'm going to hold out.



I will give you 24h


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/12/13)

Tom said:


> I will give you 24h



Haha. I'm out on the road working and didn't bring the bottle......... tonight when I get home however .......


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (24/12/13)

Vaaaaaaaaaaaaape it Vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap it lol... i think you should buy flavours in 30ml to steep and 10 ml to vape str8 away lol


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (26/12/13)

Yaqub said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


Never heard of Hahaha Mall. Where is that?


----------



## Yaqub (26/12/13)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Never heard of Hahaha Mall. Where is that?


I see someone got jokes! But this one choked a bit. Overkill

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fog-e (28/12/13)

Hi guys, anyone willing to save me some time? I am not too good with the mathematics of DIY (or the online calculators) and just wondered if anyone will give me their exact mix amounts. I have been using Oupa's VM flavours which I like a lot, but have not been getting the amounts consistently correct (I am bad at marking everything and always think I will remember what I did, but of course is not generally the case ). It is mostly the flavouring amounts that I don't get right. I like a 70PG/30VG mix or thereabouts. I use very low nic and not too concerned about that as I just add a few more drops (VM 18mg) to my tank if it isn't strong enough, but if anyone makes up around 6mg then that will be great to have the exact quantities. But my biggest fail is with the flavours...... do you guys generally measure out in drops or mls? I normally make about 20 or 30 mls mix at a time - how much flavour should I add (in mls, or drops). Mainly using the Caramel, Vanilla, Peach. Thanks in advance for any recipes (other flavours fine too as I regularly try new ones from VM)


----------



## Tom (28/12/13)

hmm, I have not done DIY...but I would go for ml in a syringe, and take notes for reproducing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fog-e (28/12/13)

Tom said:


> hmm, I have not done DIY...but I would go for ml in a syringe, and take notes for reproducing.


It is not that easy to measure tiny amounts in a syringe though....


----------



## Yaqub (28/12/13)

Fog-e said:


> Hi guys, anyone willing to save me some time? I am not too good with the mathematics of DIY (or the online calculators) and just wondered if anyone will give me their exact mix amounts. I have been using Oupa's VM flavours which I like a lot, but have not been getting the amounts consistently correct (I am bad at marking everything and always think I will remember what I did, but of course is not generally the case ). It is mostly the flavouring amounts that I don't get right. I like a 70PG/30VG mix or thereabouts. I use very low nic and not too concerned about that as I just add a few more drops (VM 18mg) to my tank if it isn't strong enough, but if anyone makes up around 6mg then that will be great to have the exact quantities. But my biggest fail is with the flavours...... do you guys generally measure out in drops or mls? I normally make about 20 or 30 mls mix at a time - how much flavour should I add (in mls, or drops). Mainly using the Caramel, Vanilla, Peach. Thanks in advance for any recipes (other flavours fine too as I regularly try new ones from VM)


I had the same problem but then i downloaded eLiquid Recipe Manager Lite from the Playstore and its pretty user friendly. Mixed my first bottle last night (100% vg mix) banana and caramel flavour. Busy steeping at the moment but will fire it up tonight. Give that app a try Fog-e.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fog-e (28/12/13)

Yaqub said:


> I had the same problem but then i downloaded eLiquid Recipe Manager Lite from the Playstore and its pretty user friendly. Mixed my first bottle last night (100% vg mix) banana and caramel flavour. Busy steeping at the moment but will fire it up tonight. Give that app a try Fog-e.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


Thanks Yaqub - you will have to give me specifics please (link) - I am technologically behind


----------



## Tom (28/12/13)

http://appworld.blackberry.com/webstore/content/83430/?lang=en for Blackberry


----------



## Yaqub (28/12/13)

Cant seem to share the link. But just type in "eliquid recipe manager" in the android Playstore. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fog-e (28/12/13)

Yaqub said:


> Cant seem to share the link. But just type in "eliquid recipe manager" in the android Playstore.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


Thanks - will give that a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (28/12/13)

Start with 10% total flavour. That would be 3ml in a 30ml eliquid. So add 3ml of Litchi. Or 2ml coffee and 1ml cream. Work your way up from there... i.e. add another 1ml litchi or add another 1ml coffee. It is important to keep record though.

Best is definitely to use a diy calculator.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fog-e (28/12/13)

Oupa said:


> Start with 10% total flavour. That would be 3ml in a 30ml eliquid. So add 3ml of Litchi. Or 2ml coffee and 1ml cream. Work your way up from there... i.e. add another 1ml litchi or add another 1ml coffee. It is important to keep record though.
> 
> Best is definitely to use a diy calculator.


Ok, thanks - will do that. I started off well marking the mixes and keeping record, but then I found I would make a mix, fill up a tank to try it and then add more flavour to the original mix, sometimes twice till it tasted good, which meant it was no longer accurate since it was no longer 30ml to which I was adding more  But going to make smaller quantities now and just start over each time. Will look at the calculators again too. Thanks for your help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/13)

This must be the trickiest part of DIY

I once saw a post on ECF or somewhere else (I cant remember) where they had quite a nice methodical way of doing this. It used a dropper. If I find it I will post the link

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/1/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Just did a silly experiment.
> 5 drops of oupa's banana concentrate, 2 drops vanilla, and half a spoon of sugar in milk.
> Tasty!!!!
> Should rather have vaped it, but i was bored



I use to test my concoctions in this fashion. I'd mix the ratios in a bit of water, smell it, swirl it around my mouth and spit it out to see what stays behind. Just as you would a whine. It worked better than vaping it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (3/1/14)

I think that taste varies with the device you using, the flavour and the PG/VG mix. You just have to find your own.
Going according to the calculator just does not do it for me. I just add stuff until it tastes good enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/1/14)

I keep meaning to order and keep getting distracted.
Had a look at the products and I'm wondering what I'll use for the extraction of the nic from their bottles.
It's a PG based nic which will go through a blunt syringe pretty easy, I just don't have one. You carry anything like this?


----------



## RIEFY (9/1/14)

it comes in the kit benji sells

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> it comes in the kit benji sells
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



I'm assuming Benji = Oupa?
I won't be buying a kit, just individual bits. So if I purchase a syringe it will have a blunt needle with it?


----------



## RIEFY (9/1/14)

yip thats oupa. I think so let'swaitforhimtorespond

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/1/14)

Oupa Benji , when you get around to it please let me know if your syringes come with blunt needles and what gauge they are. I need some that can specifically funnel 100% VG without having to dip the entire syringe into VG.


----------



## RIEFY (9/1/14)

i use the one he supplied for 100% vg takes a while to fill 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tom (9/1/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'm assuming Benji = Oupa?
> I won't be buying a kit, just individual bits. So if I purchase a syringe it will have a blunt needle with it?


I ordered last time a syringe with blunt needle as well from him, outside a kit


----------



## Andre (9/1/14)

Even with the blunt needle it is a pita to draw up VG. I just take the plunger out, fill from the top, replace the plunger and use - no need for a needle at all.


----------



## Oupa (9/1/14)

The 36mg nic (Heaven Gifts) is VG based but also contains a drop of deionised water to thin it slightly, so it is not as thick as straight VG.

The syringes that come with our kit and that we sell separately (R10) do not come with a needle. I do however stock the syringe with blunt needle from eCiggies (R20). Not sure about the gauge though, but they are quite thick and work fine with straight VG.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (10/1/14)

I mix my VG with 20% distilled water to get the viscosity the same as PG. Read that on the other forum and thought it was a "requirement" with VG.


----------



## Kareem (10/1/14)

What else can be added to thin out VG?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (10/1/14)

Vodka. Best is to just warm it up slightly. Move an amount of VG you want to work with to a smaller container and drop it hot water for a minute or two. I don't really get why you'd want to thin VG out. Unless you're sensitive to PG.


----------



## Kareem (10/1/14)

I'm mixing high VG ratio and would like it a bit thinner. Any non alcoholic options? Can I use spring water too?


----------



## Andre (10/1/14)

Spring water should be ok, Kareem, but just a few drops, no more.


----------



## Kareem (10/1/14)

Cool thanks, cannot seem to get hold of deionised water.


----------



## Oupa (10/1/14)

Most pharmacies should have distilled water


----------



## Kareem (10/1/14)

Never thought of looking there. Thanks will check it out.


----------



## Yaqub (10/1/14)

Clicks also have distilled water. Its about R13 for a litre i think

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kareem (10/1/14)

LOL I work in a shopping centre and have all these places around me. But that is why I love this forum someone will always point you in the right direction. Thanks Guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/1/14)

I bought some distilled water from a Dischem here in JHB Kareem.

It says "Purified Water" on the 1 litre bottle - not distilled water.

But the person who helped me assured me that it was distilled water. 

I am getting ready for my DIY and building up all the pieces first. Haven't used it yet


----------



## TylerD (12/1/14)

Oupa said:


> Orange flavour just added to the line-up. Expecting next week... Blueberry, Brandy, Whiskey and Spookasem (Cotton Candy). Then the next flavours to watch out for soon... Dragon Fruit, Shortbread/Pastry and Banana Bread. I have great expectations for Banana Bread!!


Hi Benji. Is all your flavors and juices available listed as in page 1 ?Any word on these yet?


----------



## Tom (12/1/14)

i will order end of the month again, so also need an update. and pls have the NET ready then, want to try it too  oh, @TylerD as our offices are a shout away, we could even make it one order


----------



## Oupa (12/1/14)

Everything available except Dragon Fruit, Pastry and Banana Bread.... should have it soon.

Working hard to get the Legends range ready, as well as perfecting the NET's. Not putting anything out there if I am not 100% happy. Still deciding if it will be 'ready to vape' juices or flavour concentrates or both. Whichever we decide on, it will be slightly more expensive due to all the work involved with NET's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (12/1/14)

Tom said:


> i will order end of the month again, so also need an update. and pls have the NET ready then, want to try it too  oh, @TylerD as our offices are a shout away, we could even make it one order


Cool stuff. That will be great. When you leaving Tom?


----------



## Silver (12/1/14)

Ready-made juices first @Oupa, thats my vote

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg (16/1/14)

Im trying to get my dad to vape, and he is keen, been a smoker for 50 years now, he is adement that he wants whisky, brandy and tobacco, looks like the only way to get them is to mix myself, as i have only been vaping for a week im a bit nervous and dont have a kit yet... Is it difficult to mix and get the quantities right?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/1/14)

else you could import?

http://www.houseofliquid.com/

they make some great brandy and tobacco flavours


----------



## Tom (16/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> else you could import?
> 
> http://www.houseofliquid.com/
> 
> they make some great brandy and tobacco flavours


i did that....easy going, took 1 week to get it here. order for + 35 euro and shipping is free. however, customs was 200 Rand on top of it. I did not know that they declared it as a gift...


----------



## Smokyg (16/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> else you could import?
> 
> http://www.houseofliquid.com/
> 
> they make some great brandy and tobacco flavours


Thanks Stroodle, ill have a look at them, altho i dont want to scare him off with high prices. 


Tom said:


> i did that....easy going, took 1 week to get it here. order for + 35 euro and shipping is free. however, customs was 200 Rand on top of it. I did not know that they declared it as a gift...


Wow that seem a bit steep! R450+ for 30ml juice. Was it worth it tho?


----------



## Tom (16/1/14)

it was 60ml of Elt Toro Cigarillo, and 2x 10ml to fill up the free shipping


----------



## Smokyg (16/1/14)

Tom said:


> it was 60ml of Elt Toro Cigarillo, and 2x 10ml to fill up the free shipping


Cool, doesnt sound to bad! Ill try some locals first before going EU. Lol


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (16/1/14)

VapeSa had some brandy and rum flavours in hangeng juice 
http://www.vapesa.co.za/CatProducts.aspx?CatID=8503


----------



## Smokyg (16/1/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> VapeSa had some brandy and rum flavours in hangeng juice
> http://www.vapesa.co.za/CatProducts.aspx?CatID=8503


Yes!!! Thanks! Cant believe i forgot to check there.. Im such a ID10T


----------



## Oupa (16/1/14)

@Smokyg we have brandy and whiskey flavour concentrates but no tobacco flavour concentrates yet. We plan to launch naturally extracted tobacco flavour concentrates soon. Did you receive the email with all our flavours and juices?


----------



## Smokyg (16/1/14)

Oupa said:


> @Smokyg we have brandy and whiskey flavour concentrates but no tobacco flavour concentrates yet. We plan to launch naturally extracted tobacco flavour concentrates soon. Did you receive the email with all our flavours and juices?


I saw in the mail, i haven't mixed ejuice before so i'm a bit skeptical in my own ability to produce a good mix tho.


----------



## Oupa (16/1/14)

We can make you a brandy or whisky ready to vape juice, but you would probably not enjoy vaping them on their own. You can then just add a few drops to some other juice, like a tobacco juice, to impart some brandy or whiskey flavor in that juice. That might be easier to start with if you are not comfortable with total DIY mixing yet.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (16/1/14)

@Tom, by my calcs you paid about R720 in total (factoring in a 14.85 exchange rate and duties) for 80ml of juice. Is that right?
If that is, its R9 per ml. Quite pricey but not very bad considering it's an import. 
It's a bit cheaper than the undiscounted Twisp liquid at R10/ml


----------



## Smokyg (16/1/14)

Oupa said:


> We can make you a brandy or whisky ready to vape juice, but you would probably not enjoy vaping them on their own. You can then just add a few drops to some other juice, like a tobacco juice, to impart some brandy or whiskey flavor in that juice. That might be easier to start with if you are not comfortable with total DIY mixing yet.


Thanks for the advice oupa, it makes more sense to me now, lol, i didnt know how they would be on their own.


----------



## Derick (16/1/14)

Not difficult at all, but everyone's tastes are different, so it is a bit of trial and error to get the taste (strength) you like. I would suggest investing in some high quality syringes so that you can measure accurately.

Then also remember that the flavours change a bit with steeping - so the pre-steeped mix might taste great and then a few days later it is too strong - so some experimentation will be involved


----------



## Smokyg (16/1/14)

Derick said:


> Not difficult at all, but everyone's tastes are different, so it is a bit of trial and error to get the taste (strength) you like. I would suggest investing in some high quality syringes so that you can measure accurately.
> 
> Then also remember that the flavours change a bit with steeping - so the pre-steeped mix might taste great and then a few days later it is too strong - so some experimentation will be involved


Very interesting, perhaps i should just invest in a kit and test it out. It is for my dad which is a huge whisky fan, neat on the rocks. So perhaps he would love it.. Who knows. I think ill just give it a shot and see how it turns out. 

Do some research on how to mix and im sure ill get it in no time


----------



## Oupa (16/1/14)

He might just like the whiskey flavour straight up then. The whiskey and brandy flavours are super strong and you don't need to add as much flavouring as some of the fruity flavours which are mostly used at 10 - 20% flavouring. 5 - 8% would probably be enough. But like Derick said, experimentation is key.


----------



## Tom (16/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> @Tom, by my calcs you paid about R720 in total (factoring in a 14.85 exchange rate and duties) for 80ml of juice. Is that right?
> If that is, its R9 per ml. Quite pricey but not very bad considering it's an import.
> It's a bit cheaper than the undiscounted Twisp liquid at R10/ml


that could be right...but it would have been cheaper. HoL marked the parcel as a gift. I did not know that, and when they asked me for the invoice at the Mail Hub, I showed it to them. that was when they hit me with the duties....


----------



## Tom (16/1/14)

if your dad wants to enjoy a whisky vape with a real whisky...is that not an overkill? i would probably go for a cigar like vape with the whisky...


----------



## Smokyg (16/1/14)

Tom said:


> if your dad wants to enjoy a whisky vape with a real whisky...is that not an overkill? i would probably go for a cigar like vape with the whisky...


Good point, let me buy him some juice first and then later we can look at it. He doesnt like sweet things. Any suggestions?


----------



## Nooby (24/1/14)

Please let us know when you get in any nutty flavours


----------



## ProDiCaL (18/3/14)

Ok I have a question should I buy a DIY kit or not here is my reasoning I'm quite fond of the current range of juices but there is always that moment when you want to try and blend your own special mix but I have no experience what so ever as well as not having an RBA yet which I read really improves the taste so is getting a DIY at this point in time going to be worth it. On a side note waiting for vapeking to get the nautilus tank which is as close as it gets to awesome taste as I've read and watched so your inputs will be valued?

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

Would love to advise you, but have hardly any experience with DIY yet, despite initial exuberance some time ago. 

I think from what i have read, DIY takes time and lots of patience, you need to be very meticulous and careful. 

I am still busy with ready made juices


----------



## ET (18/3/14)

start practicing your mixing now. doesn't have to be a major mission, maybe just get some flavours that you can add to the juices you already vape as an addition


----------



## BhavZ (18/3/14)

I have tried with mixing premixed juices to get a new flavour out of the juices and I must admit it is a precise art.

But once you get the hand of it, it really isn't hard at all.

I have mixed peanut butter and vanilla juices already (both at 12mg 50/50 vg/pg blends) with peanut butter being 70% of the mix and came out very nice..


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

I've done the combinations of pre-made juices as @BhavZ has suggested above. I agree, sometimes just a bit of something else can improve a juice. Did it a lot with the Twisp flavours in many different combinations.

But I think making the juices up from scratch is an entirely different thing.


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

@ProDiCaL , if you have patience go for the DIY kit, and get in contact with people like @Oupa from Vapour Mountain and some other members on the forum who mixes up their own e-juice. They have been through the mill already and you don't need to repeat their initial mistakes.


----------



## Derick (18/3/14)

The big thing with DIY is just to start simple - take your favourite flavour and make it a bit stronger - or a bit weaker than the pre-made stuff.

Then add some vanilla (or something else you might like) - test it out in varying strenghts and see what you like

If you are someone that knows which flavours would work well together, try it out - if not, there are thousands of recipes online you can experiment with.

Big secret is to just experiment with very small quantities and make notes about everything - it really sucks when you get a nice DIY mix going and then can't remember the quantities you put in.

Quick and easy DIY: Take a 100 drops of your base and pour it into a bottle

now add flavour 1 drop at a time - 1 drop will be equal to 1% (roughly) - you can add 1 drop, taste, add a drop, taste etc. until you are happy with the flavour - then note the amount of drops and when you mix a bigger batch, add that percentage of flavour

when something tastes perfumey or a chemical taste then you have gone too strong - but not all is lost however, because some flavours will settle in nicely with steeping. So just put that batch away, write a date on it and try it every day to see if it gets better - sometimes steeping can really make a juice shine - even if you overdid it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (18/3/14)

As you can see from @Derick's post, DIY is a lot of work. I tried it and gave up on it. Some of my juices were vapeable, but none were at the same level as good commercial juices out there. I can try as many combinations as I want to make a PassionPeach combo, but it will take a long time and lots of patience to beat VM's commercial one. The peeps that make great DIY juices usually end up selling them and going commercial. So, if you are serious about DIY - go for it. ECF has thousands of threads on DIY and tons of information - I read a lot of them, but to no avail. Fact is, if DIY juices were easy, there would be no commercial juices. I still have a bunch of failed attempts - have an idea it also did not work out cheaper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (18/3/14)

Thanx guys i think il Oder the DIY after month end then was planning on ordering it now but im already very low on juice and i cant go no vaping for 15 days from what i read in another post dont wanna see another stinky in my hands again been clean for over 9 months already 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/3/14)

Sorry, @Oupa, did not realise we were discussing this in your forum. If you do not like it, I can move to the general forums?


----------



## ProDiCaL (18/3/14)

Was just about to say the same thing actually after reading the vapeking issue earlier you may delete comments


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean (18/3/14)

I think it is. You always sit and wonder how would this taste with that or a bit more of this than that. Its your own unique home brew that will give you the satisfaction to say "i made this and it tastes great"! Then with a group support group and oupa, it will be easy as 1,2,3, Vape! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (18/3/14)

ProDiCaL said:


> Was just about to say the same thing actually after reading the vapeking issue earlier you may delete comments
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I acted there on request of Vapeking. Can only do so here if @Oupa so requests. My feeling is he will not have a problem. Don't think we did his respected name any injustices.


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

@Oupa, we love your talent

And in any event, most of the commentary here was about how challenging DIY is - which highlights just how good @Oupa is at making his juices...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

Silver said:


> @Oupa, we love your talent



And it seems @Oupa has been doing this for over three years??? This hobby of ours is a lot older than I imagined.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Oupa (19/3/14)

No worries guys, feel free to discuss! I've been vaping exclusively for almost 3 years, mixing and selling juice for almost 2 years.

And yes... DIY mixing can be ridiculously time consuming, but if you have the spare time and lots of patience go for it! It can be extremely rewarding. Such an awesome feeling when coming up with your own mix that actually becomes your ADV!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/14)

Thanks @Oupa for the lovely juices and for all your time you have spent on it.
I will gladly buy them and enjoy them again and again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (19/3/14)

Now I'm gonna be plastered on tracking sites for 2 vape mails. Both of them juices. If i'm lucky i'm picking up both this weekend. Fat chance...


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

Funny that you mention it - I caught myself on numerous occasions seriously chain vaping when tracking orders, if that would speed-up delivery .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (20/3/14)

New juices added to Premium eLiquid range:

Orange
Cotton Candy
Smurfette

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

Oupa said:


> New juices added to Premium eLiquid range:
> 
> Orange
> Cotton Candy
> Smurfette



Great move!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (20/3/14)

Flavour concentrates arriving soon:

Liquorice
Musk
Dragonfruit
Apple
Cherry
Cream Soda
Banana Bread
Short Bread

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/3/14)

Any chance of a tobacco or 2 in the future? Like the net in guevara 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oupa (20/3/14)

Watch this space

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

Liquorice mixed with VM's menthol ice sounds like a great flavour to me


----------



## Jean (20/3/14)

Oh halleluja, our problems are solved. We have banana bread.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## crack2483 (20/3/14)

Oupa said:


> Flavour concentrates arriving soon:
> 
> Liquorice
> Musk
> ...




I need me some cream soda for hang over mornings

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (20/3/14)

Lol! Maybe I should call it "groen ambulans"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## crack2483 (20/3/14)

Oupa said:


> Lol! Maybe I should call it "groen ambulans"!



Most fitting indeed.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean (20/3/14)

Groen mamba! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

Super news @Oupa - the range is growing...
More to try out...


----------



## JB1987 (20/3/14)

Those flavours sound delicious! I'll need to start saving...


Sent from the TARDIS


----------



## hyphen (23/3/14)

Are any of those concentrates gonna be making it to ready mixed versions? 
Need to place a new order soon for my current faves and to try some Legend action , but would totally be keen to try some Apple/dragonfruit/Creme Soda .


----------



## CraftyZA (23/3/14)

Definatly need to get my paws on cream soda, and the shortbread


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

hyphen said:


> Are any of those concentrates gonna be making it to ready mixed versions?
> Need to place a new order soon for my current faves and to try some Legend action , but would totally be keen to try some Apple/dragonfruit/Creme Soda .



Ooooo Creme Soda! Yes that would be awesome!


----------



## BhavZ (23/3/14)

Creme Soda definitely would be brilliant

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wca (23/3/14)

Can't wait to try the cream soda and dragon fruit!


----------



## gorfrepus (24/3/14)

Not sure if they have been suggeated before but I had a few suggestions on future flavours that would be good in the vapour mountain line up:

Watermelon
Sweet melon (green one?)
Vanilla peach (stumbled across this combo with mixing my twisp liquids and I thought it was brilliant)
Chocolate mousse
Banana BarOne (like the milky lane nicecream spinner and waffle flavour)
Cola
Licorice
Licorice & Cola (a favourite amongst friends from our hubbly smoking days of old - used to use licorice flavour tobacco and bubble it through coke. Sounds weird but used to taste very interesting)
Grape
Lemon/lime (perhaps like a lemon twist)
Kiwi (maybe combined with some other flavour pallette for complexity)

Im bored so thats whats running through my head atm. Maybe it will help @Oupa make another lekka addition to his range 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk now Free

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gorfrepus (24/3/14)

Thought of another...english toffee (like the marcels ice cream)

Oh and maybe something with coconut. Theres an awesome freezo called coco mocha nut. Would be delicious as a vape! Trick to getting the flavour in the drink is a syrup of macadamia nut extract 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## RIEFY (25/3/14)

anyone try smurfette yet?


----------



## Riaz (25/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> anyone try smurfette yet?



im sure papa smurf had a go at her already LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

gorfrepus said:


> Thought of another...english toffee (like the marcels ice cream)
> 
> Oh and maybe something with coconut. Theres an awesome freezo called coco mocha nut. Would be delicious as a vape! Trick to getting the flavour in the drink is a syrup of macadamia nut extract
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk now Free



A fresh VM's Legend Dean is very much english toffee like.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/3/14)

Riaz said:


> im sure papa smurf had a go at her already LOL



Thanks for ruining my childhood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (30/3/14)

@Rob Fisher I've been vaping the menthol ice since last night. Was never a menthol stinky fan but this isn't bad at all. But vm4 will probably be my adv of choice though.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (30/3/14)

Brilliant chirp about smurfette @Riaz 
LOL


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/14)

@Oupa just a note to say Brian du Toit got his VM Juices this morning and he is raving!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (4/4/14)

vm berry blaze 9mg

when i just started vaping nearly a year ago, this was the first juice (recommended by @Cape vaping supplies ) to me that i try. today after nearly a year i bought it again.

my review is subjective, and probably not the best one right now, and the reason is once i collected the juice yesterday and smelt it, i couldnt help myself and just HAD to put it in my russian.

the tank was still about 1/4 filled with vm menthol ice when i filled it with the berry blaze. the initial 5-6 drags drew out the menthol ice and by the 7th drag i could get the berry pulling through.

man oh man, it is good.

please bare in mind that my experience with berry blaze at this point is pretty much stuffed coz i didnt use a clean tank nor a clean wick.

i will clean out and rewick over the weekend and then post a proper review on the berry blaze.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

Nice - I normally mix up any berry type fruit juice with menthol - the menthol tends to break the overly sweetnes of these type of fruit juices for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (4/4/14)

johan said:


> Nice - I normally mix up any berry type fruit juice with menthol - the menthol tends to break the overly sweetnes of these type of fruit juices for me.


i must say the menthol does add a lekker kick to the berry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

I finally build up enough courage to open one of my concentrates to alter a VM standard juice... I added some coconut to my precious Menthol Ice... Ooooooo so nice a change... not for all the time but a really pleasant change! Takes me to the islands and beyond...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spiri (4/4/14)

@Oupa, would you be able to get a Butterscotch concentrate perhaps, I'm pining for a butterscotch or English Toffee vape!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (4/4/14)

Will look into it @Spiri , thanks for the suggestions!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

@Spiri the Legend's Dean from @Oupa was very close to an English toffee for me, but I agree a Butterscotch will be a nice one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spiri (4/4/14)

Thanks @johan, not a big fan of the Coffe flavours. The Liqua Coffe I had when I started vaping put me off Coffee flavours (infact, I dont enjoy any Liqua juices). Nevertheless I will give the "Dean" a try.
I really do love thick, moist, creamy vapes. VM4 is one of those that I adore.


----------



## ET (4/4/14)

Jean said:


> Groen mamba!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



nee man, dis mos omdat die groen mamba jou gepik het dat jy die groen ambulans kort


----------



## Jean (4/4/14)

@denizenx haha, uitgevang! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (4/4/14)

Riaz said:


> i will clean out and rewick over the weekend and then post a proper review on the berry blaze.


And in the review section, if you please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hyphen (9/4/14)

@Oupa Any word on that Creme Soda etc etc yet , wanna place a new order , but keen to try some new bits

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (9/4/14)

Apple, Cherry, Grape, Honey Melon, Dragon Fruit, Cream Soda, Liquorice, Musk, Banana Bread and Short Bread will all be available from Monday 14 April. It will be added to the list on page 1 of this thread on Monday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (9/4/14)

Super news @Oupa!


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

awesome stuff @Oupa


----------



## BhavZ (9/4/14)

Oupa said:


> Apple, Cherry, Grape, Honey Melon, Dragon Fruit, Cream Soda, Liquorice, Musk, Banana Bread and Short Bread will all be available from Monday 14 April. It will be added to the list on page 1 of this thread on Monday.


This is brilliant news

Will hold out till then before making a new order.


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/14)

That's great news @Oupa! Is the musk similar to the old Musk Beechies? Can't wait to try the Creme Soda!


----------



## crack2483 (9/4/14)

Think @Oupa must be making the creme soda in a huge vat with all this excitement going on. Can't wait either!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiri (9/4/14)

Oupa said:


> Apple, Cherry, Grape, Honey Melon, Dragon Fruit, Cream Soda, Liquorice, Musk, Banana Bread and Short Bread will all be available from Monday 14 April. It will be added to the list on page 1 of this thread on Monday.


@Oupa, will these be ready made juices as well as Flavour Concentrates?
Mouth watering news nonetheless!


----------



## Oupa (9/4/14)

Flavour concentrates to start with, and then some will become available as ready to vape juices soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Justin223 (9/4/14)

Oupa said:


> Apple, Cherry, Grape, Honey Melon, Dragon Fruit, Cream Soda, Liquorice, Musk, Banana Bread and Short Bread will all be available from Monday 14 April. It will be added to the list on page 1 of this thread on Monday.



These will be concentrates right? Or pre mixed juice?

I'm really looking forward to Apple and Cherry!


----------



## Oupa (9/4/14)

Flavour concentrates for now


----------



## Justin223 (9/4/14)

Great stuff!


----------



## crack2483 (14/4/14)

When you going live @Oupa? C'mooooon ??????


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> When you going live @Oupa? C'mooooon ??????



That's how I felt when I started on the journey... but I'm so used to ordering via email that the only reason I want the web site to go up is to see if there are any items I didn't know about.

I have an email order in my drafts that I edit on a daily basis and will pull the trigger when there is enough on the list!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (14/4/14)

He did say early this week. Just trying my luck.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (14/4/14)

What tickles my fancy is if Vapour Mountain is an agent for Eciggies, why is Eciggies not an agent for Vapour Mountain juices? Or is that a state secret.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (14/4/14)

Excellent question, would love to hear the answer.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/14)

I guess because VM isn't ready to ramp up production. But any outlet that doesn't stock VM juices when they are available would be plain doff. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## crack2483 (14/4/14)

All I'm hoping for is free creme soda mix as opening website specials. 
#hopemuch 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

Hahaha I think you are definitely #hopemuch 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Evil (15/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> All I'm hoping for is free creme soda mix as opening website specials.
> #hopemuch
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Very subtle hint 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (15/4/14)

You rock @Oupa


----------



## Oupa (16/4/14)

New flavour concentrates added. See the first page of this thread...

Sorry about the delay with our website. Really working hard to get it up and running. Wanted to launch this week but it did not happen 

Aiming for after Easter weekend!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (16/4/14)

Thanks for keeping us informed @Oupa


----------



## Spiri (16/4/14)

Oupa said:


> New flavour concentrates added. See the first page of this thread...
> 
> Sorry about the delay with our website. Really working hard to get it up and running. Wanted to launch this week but it did not happen
> 
> Aiming for after Easter weekend!



Confucius say: Man who wait for website, gather cobwebs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (16/4/14)

@Oupa needing RY4 and Double Ry4 to that list of flavourings.


----------



## Oupa (16/4/14)

Just a quick update on the new flavours: I had to remove Honey Melon from the lineup. After more testing I found that it contains some oiliness that does not go well with coils. Will take it up with my supplier as we do not stock any flavours that contain any oils.

If anyone ordered Honey Melon already we can do a refund or just replace with another flavour of your choice.

p.s. - I am going to try and source another Honey Melon flavour without an oily base as the flavour is really awesome.... until your coil packs up that is!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spiri (16/4/14)

Shoot, I was aiming for that Honey Melon, it sounds really tantalising. @Oupa , take your time and hurry up see

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

Any timeline as to when the pre-mixes of the new flavours will be made available?


----------



## Silver (17/4/14)

Oupa said:


> Just a quick update on the new flavours: I had to remove Honey Melon from the lineup. After more testing I found that it contains some oiliness that does not go well with coils. Will take it up with my supplier as we do not stock any flavours that contain any oils.
> 
> If anyone ordered Honey Melon already we can do a refund or just replace with another flavour of your choice.
> 
> p.s. - I am going to try and source another Honey Melon flavour without an oily base as the flavour is really awesome.... until your coil packs up that is!



Super service @Oupa 

Let this be a lesson to other retailers. @Oupa dicoveed something wrong with one of his products, announced it on the forum and offered a refund or a swap for something else. That is what I call excellent customer service. Gives one peace of mind. Well done @Oupa !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WJ van der Merwe (20/4/14)

Hey everyone! This is my first post on this forum.. Gave up cigs and now using the Twisp e-cig.. I'm so happy I gave up those stinkys! @Oupa ,, will your flavours work well with the Twisp?


----------



## Andre (21/4/14)

WJ van der Merwe said:


> Hey everyone! This is my first post on this forum.. Gave up cigs and now using the Twisp e-cig.. I'm so happy I gave up those stinkys! @Oupa ,, will your flavours work well with the Twisp?


Most welcome to the forum. Here is a good reply to your question. If you feel like it please introduce yourself at the end of this thread.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (21/4/14)

Welcome @WJ van der Merwe! Hope you enjoy your stay here.

Happy Vaping!


----------



## Oupa (21/4/14)

Welcome @WJ van der Merwe ! Yes, our PG/VG ratios are 60/40 and 50/50 blends so they will work just fine in any ecig.


----------



## Shevath (1/5/14)

I see the website is up and running! Looks and functions very well, congratulations!


----------



## crack2483 (1/5/14)

Yip, I registered last night 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (1/5/14)

Congratulations with the new up-and-running website @Oupa . I like the nice and clean layout.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shevath (1/5/14)

Just placed an order on the website without any hassles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (1/5/14)

The website is finally up  I guess the juice descriptions are still forthcoming


----------



## johan (1/5/14)

Alex said:


> The website is finally up  I guess the juice descriptions are still forthcoming



In the interim see the various reviews here:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain.473/

and

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-legends.1307/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (1/5/14)

johan said:


> In the interim see the various reviews here:
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain.473/
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links man, I'm only on page 2 atm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/5/14)

Shevath said:


> I see the website is up and running! Looks and functions very well, congratulations!


Gotcha, your first post. Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/.
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (1/5/14)

Alex said:


> The website is finally up  I guess the juice descriptions are still forthcoming


I could have been a bit blind when browsing the site but also noticed that not all the flavours are listed, eg. smurfette


----------



## Die Kriek (1/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> I could have been a bit blind when browsing the site but also noticed that not all the flavours are listed, eg. smurfette




Right now I would not worry too much about what is there and what isn't, VM has a website, the rest will come soon 



Sent from my Lumia 520 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (1/5/14)

I'm going to be ordering some Choc-mint, as well as the Dean, if the reviews are anything to go by. Been dying to find a good dark chocolate/mint vapour. And a good Tobacco/coffee.

Has anyone tried adding a few drops of food flavouring to experiment with? and is it safe?

Added a few drops of caramel to my kayfun the other day with VK4. And the taste was awesome.


----------



## Dr Evil (1/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Gotcha, your first post. Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/.
> Happy vaping.



You stalking the newbies @Matthee lol

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dunhillbear (1/5/14)

Lol @ Dr Evil! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunhillbear (1/5/14)

@ Alex. Don't think I'll describe VM ChocMint as dark chocolate, more subtle on the chocolate and not sweet at all, but definitely one of my All Day Vapes. Dean is AMAZING. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (1/5/14)

Dunhillbear said:


> @ Alex. Don't think I'll describe VM ChocMint as dark chocolate, more subtle on the chocolate and not sweet at all, but definitely one of my All Day Vapes. Dean is AMAZING.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Thank you for your impressions, that sounds perfect for me.


----------



## Dr Evil (1/5/14)

Alex said:


> Thank you for your impressions, that sounds perfect for me.



Yeah @Alex Dean is really good, I quite enjoy Lee as well

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/5/14)

Choc Mint and Dean are both excellent juices in my opinion. Choc Mint is my ADV. Has been for about a month.

I think they are both well worth trying to see if you like them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev (28/5/14)

Oh my word - finally got around to blending some of the VM Concentrate Creme Soda.

Hell this stuff is good. Chain vaped for about an hour last night. Damn good work as always @Oupa

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (28/5/14)

devdev said:


> Oh my word - finally got around to blending some of the VM Concentrate Creme Soda.
> 
> Hell this stuff is good. Chain vaped for about an hour last night. Damn good work as always @Oupa



The true review will have to be done while hung over @devdev. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (2/6/14)

@Oupa when will you be loading your line of VM Concentrates on the VM Website?

Also do not see the DIY mixing kits listed there.

I see that this is now available:
https://eciggies.co.za/South-African-Concentrates

The bottles certainly look familiar... is it safe to say that these are sourced from you?


----------



## Oupa (2/6/14)

Hopefully soon @devdev ... and correct!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (2/6/14)

@Oupa when will the creme soda premixed be available? Dying to give it a go


----------



## Oupa (2/6/14)

Will be adding a few flavours in the next week... Cream Soda will be one of them!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hyphen (3/6/14)

wohoooooooo!


----------



## Riaz (5/6/14)

are the concentrates loaded on the website yet?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (24/6/14)

@Oupa I'm looking for a salty concentrate, salted butter or salted caramel maybe? Any chance?


----------



## hyphen (25/6/14)

Wanna order a top up soon , just wondering when we're gonna get some new pre-mixed flavours ? @Oupa 
Ps: also sent a bunch of people your way

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (25/6/14)

Our caramel is the closest to a salty concentrate. Sweet with a slight salty tang.

New flavours coming soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK (25/6/14)

Good morning Oupa!

I would like to place an order with you today if I can. Would it be possible for me to collect some time during the day?

Thanks!


----------



## Oupa (25/6/14)

We are mainly an online store and we make use of couriers. We are available for collections though on Tuesday evenings and Thursday evenings. This week we are not available on Thursday but on Wednesday evening from 18:30 - 19:30.

Please keep in mind that VM e-liquid and concentrates custom prepared per order and have a 3 - 4 day preparation time. Hardware and Liqua is in stock and readily available.


----------



## TylerD (25/6/14)

Will VM be putting their concentrates on the website?


----------



## Oupa (25/6/14)

That is the plan yes... will hopefully have it listed soon.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Dunhillbear (26/6/14)

Got my VM4 this afternoon in the post. Wow, this is still one of the best juices I've ever tasted. Just a perfect combination of flavours. Thanks @Oupa!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Limbo (8/7/14)

Any news on when the concentrates will be on the website @Oupa?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (8/7/14)

Just waiting for 10 to 15 new flavours that's inbound... then we will load the whole shebang including the new flavours. Some exciting ones to look out for!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Oupa (8/7/14)

Sneak peek! Hoping to add the follow after inhouse testing: Rum, Blackcurrant, Kiwi fruit, Lime, Green fig, Bubblegum, Milk chocolate, Peanut butter... and more.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (8/7/14)

Looking forward to the new line up of concentrates @Oupa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (9/7/14)

Nice @Oupa, sounds great! Would love to try those new flavours as well.


----------



## Vicious Vaper (8/8/14)

Would really like if you could get some red bull flavor concentrate, ordered from another vendor and was not impressed to say the least. Its really hard to get a decent red bull flavor so I wanna make my own.


----------



## Riaz (9/8/14)

And also a tobacco concentrate


----------



## Sir Vape (9/8/14)

@Oupa need to do a cinnamon danish or apple crumble

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK (9/8/14)

agree!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (12/8/14)

@Oupa any updates on creme soda?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (12/8/14)

Have a whole host of new flavour concentrates as well as a few new juices to be added soon. Just need to find the time  Too much on the go at the moment! I promise to have the new juices and flavours loaded on the website soon!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike (12/8/14)

Soooo are you saying that we'd be able to order them if we contacted you directly?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (12/8/14)

Please don't... Lol... not yet. It will be an administrative nightmare

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mike (12/8/14)

Cool  Looking forward to when they're on the site!


----------



## MarkK (12/8/14)

lol @Oupa please dont 

I know how you feel right now  I guess I only actually can relate 30% lol 
Just need to find some money so I can buy your JOOCE


----------



## Stochastic (12/8/14)

Does VM sell Kanthal wire?


----------



## Andre (12/8/14)

Stochastic said:


> Does VM sell Kanthal wire?


Not that I know of.


----------



## capetocuba (13/8/14)

Need an apple pie to make Gambit!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mklops (21/8/14)

Hey @Oupa, could you perhaps give us an update on the flavor concetrates?

Looking at getting myself a DIY starter kit to make juices but am keen to try some of the new flavors too.

P.s I really hope you have a watermelon/melon flavor somewhere in there as well


----------



## Riaz (21/8/14)

Mklops said:


> Hey @Oupa, could you perhaps give us an update on the flavor concetrates?
> 
> Looking at getting myself a DIY starter kit to make juices but am keen to try some of the new flavors too.
> 
> P.s I really hope you have a watermelon/melon flavor somewhere in there as well


please see page one of this thread

@Oupa has updated that list


----------



## Mklops (21/8/14)

Am looking for the blackcurrent, kiwi fruit and peanut butter @Riaz, these have not been loaded yet..


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/14)

Yeah, OP was Last edited: 13 Jul 2014


----------



## Oupa (21/8/14)

Will update with new flavours over the weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Riaz (21/8/14)

Mklops said:


> Am looking for the blackcurrent, kiwi fruit and peanut butter @Riaz, these have not been loaded yet..


oooooh sorry bout that buddy


----------



## Mklops (21/8/14)

Riaz said:


> oooooh sorry bout that buddy


No problems


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (28/8/14)

Any update on the new concentrates, please @Oupa?


----------



## Mike43110 (24/2/15)

Are the DIY kits gone? Or is the mini kit still available albeit at a higher price?


----------



## Oupa (24/2/15)

Kits are still available, although not on our website yet. You can order by email on info@vapourmountain.co.za


----------



## Nova69 (21/7/15)

Oupa when will the vm4 select reserve be in stock?


----------



## Blu_Marlin (21/7/15)

Nova69 said:


> Oupa when will the vm4 select reserve be in stock?



Posted yesterday

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Waine (4/3/16)

Please advise me. I want to start DIY, mixing my own juice. Where do I start? How much does a starter kit cost? (approximately) Where can I order. I hate online shopping as I don't have a credit card. Can I do an EFT transfer if I buy online?


----------



## Oupa (4/3/16)

Hi Waine, please drop us a message at info@vapourmountain.co.za and we will send you info and pricing on our DIY components and kits. There are also lots of useful information on DIY right here on the forum... see here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/

We most certainly accept EFT payments when you order on our website.


----------



## Waine (5/3/16)

Oupa said:


> Hi Waine, please drop us a message at info@vapourmountain.co.za and we will send you info and pricing on our DIY components and kits. There are also lots of useful information on DIY right here on the forum... see here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/
> 
> We most certainly accept EFT payments when you order on our website.


Thanks @Oupa I just dropped you a mail.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duffie12 (20/3/16)

Hello @Oupa and other VM peeps.

So just before I put in an order for a bunch of juices for me to sample I see the 10ml option has been removed from your website. Have you stopped offering 10ml sizes in your juices?


----------



## Oupa (20/3/16)

Jip, we discontinued the 10ml option as it does not sell very well anymore. We only do the 30ml and 100ml options at the moment. We have 5ml sample packs coming soon  You will be able to choose any 4, 8 or 12 flavours in 5ml smaple packs. Watch this space...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Duffie12 (20/3/16)

Oupa said:


> Jip, we discontinued the 10ml option as it does not sell very well anymore. We only do the 30ml and 100ml options at the moment. We have 5ml sample packs coming soon  You will be able to choose any 4, 8 or 12 flavours in 5ml smaple packs. Watch this space...


Awesome. Eagerly awaiting this!


----------



## outlaw_cloud (31/3/16)

Oupa said:


> Jip, we discontinued the 10ml option as it does not sell very well anymore. We only do the 30ml and 100ml options at the moment. We have 5ml sample packs coming soon  You will be able to choose any 4, 8 or 12 flavours in 5ml smaple packs. Watch this space...


any news on the 5ml sample packs? iv been looking for something similar and cant find it anywhere its nice way sample some juices with out having to buy a full 30ml bottle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (4/4/16)

Unfortunately not ready yet, we will announce it on here as soon as it is available.


----------



## Duffie12 (13/9/16)

Oupa said:


> Unfortunately not ready yet, we will announce it on here as soon as it is available.


Been a while, wondering if there is any update on this front or has the idea been scrapped (hope not...)


----------



## Oupa (13/9/16)

Its coming... decided on 10ml bottles in the sample packs. Almost ready to go!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Duffie12 (14/9/16)

Oupa said:


> Its coming... decided on 10ml bottles in the sample packs. Almost ready to go!


Awesome! Eagerly waiting. Any ETA?


----------



## SAVaper (14/9/16)

Oupa said:


> Its coming... decided on 10ml bottles in the sample packs. Almost ready to go!



Excellent


----------



## Oupa (14/9/16)

We have a few things to finalise, so no ETA yet. Will anounce as soon as we are ready.


----------



## Slick (12/10/16)

Hey @Oupa , you've been very quiet now recently,are you busy working on the sample flavours?


----------



## Slick (5/12/16)

@Oupa ,any news on samples packs?


----------



## Duffie12 (15/12/16)

Slick said:


> @Oupa ,any news on samples packs?


Ditto!!!


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

@Oupa - can you confirm whether you still do the 10ml sample size bottles on request?
I recall a while ago I used to pay R50 for a 10ml sample.
Was a more cost effective way to sample the juices

@Duffie12 and a few other guys have been inquiring about this elsewhere too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (15/12/16)

No 10ml at the moment. We are waiting on our imported 10ml bottles to land and will offer 10ml sample packs soon as stated before. Unfortunately we cannot commit to a timeframe at this stage. Will announce as soon as its ready.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Duffie12 (22/1/17)

Quick Q, is VM 50/50 liquid or 70/30 because I've seen it advertised as 70/30 at a few sites but I've also been told it is 50/50 here on the forum?


----------



## Schnappie (22/1/17)

I think the ones on vendor shelves might be 70/30 but @Oupa normally asks if you want 50/50 or 70/30 if you order straight from them. But I stand under correction.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Slick (22/1/17)

Duffie12 said:


> Quick Q, is VM 50/50 liquid or 70/30 because I've seen it advertised as 70/30 at a few sites but I've also been told it is 50/50 here on the forum?


The xxx I bought from vapeclub was 60/40 and the 1 I bought from vapecon 2016 was 70/30,according to @Oupa some vendors request 70/30 but im guessing default is 60/40

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schnappie (22/1/17)

Few things taste as good as blowing a dense cloud of xxx  like that we now have a 70/30 option

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duffie12 (23/1/17)

Schnappie said:


> Few things taste as good as blowing a dense cloud of xxx  like that we now have a 70/30 option



I'm hunting for 50/50 with the appropriate flavour strength for use in my clearo I dusted off as well as a justfog c14 I bought. They are awesome little devices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Vermaak (28/2/17)

Today was my first tank of @Oupa's xXx and it blew my mind. Where have you been all this time? And it may be a bargain that I've got a serious cold so now I can enjoy the menthol so much better with a raw throat. Awesome work @Oupa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/1/18)

Hi @Oupa

I visited the VM premium juice section of your website recently and saw a lot of new names
For example, Chino and Clarity

Are these rebrands of older juices or are they entirely new juices?

Perhaps when you get a chance, you could just run through them for us and let us know what they are and which ones are the same as the original VM premium juices?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

